# Most Intimidating Fighters?



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

Who do you think are the most intimidating fighters?

I'd have to say that Rampage can look pretty scary and gets angry pretty easily.
Diego Sanches is another scary guy that loves to make mean faces.
Shane Carwin seems like he can be a crazy guy and he's huge.

Who else can you think of?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

and


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We did a thread like this one time.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Don Frye, Pride CC, JDS and Cain Velasquez come to mind.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wandy, Velasquez, Thiago Silva, Rampage, Jeff Monson, Alexander Emelianenko.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This man.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I think Thiago Silva is a pretty scary lookin dude, even when he's just..chillin there he just has the face of somebody that wouldn't hesitate to put some hurt on you for absolutely no reason.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually think Jon Jones would be scary face to face simply based on how much larger he is than everyone in the weight class.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Overeem.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

In terms of legit scaring the shit out of people, nobody even comes close to a prime Wanderlei Silva in pride.

In terms of being physically intimidating, the size, proportion and lean muscle of Overeem must be prett damn intimidating.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Thiago silva hands down


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ya Thiago is pretty damn intimidating. I'd love to see a staredown with Rampage and him
!


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Overeem hands down. Or Brock tbh. They have some gigantic upper bodies.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wandy


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Cardio with Chimp Like Moves would be Clay guida!


----------



## FattyGottedHigh (Feb 18, 2011)

If it's outside of the ring, I can't think of a man on the planet more terrifying than Brock Lesnar. The guy might rip a street light out of the ground and beat you through a building with it.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aleks Emelianenko, by a long shot. In a situation with no rules, like prison or some post-apocalyptic future, he would survive no matter what and I would stay well out of his way.

Wanderlei Silva and Thiago Silva are also very intimidating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

kano666 said:


> Aleks Emelianenko, by a long shot. In a situation with no rules, like prison or some post-apocalyptic future, he would survive no matter what and I would stay well out of his way.


Never thought of him, but damn sir you are correct. Isn't he like 6'7 and 270lbs? 

In a real fight i'd fight Brock twice before I fought Aleks once. I'm a solid 160lbs so both would send me to the morgue either way haha.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kano666 said:


> Aleks Emelianenko, by a long shot. In a situation with no rules, like prison or some post-apocalyptic future, he would survive no matter what and I would stay well out of his way.
> 
> Wanderlei Silva and Thiago Silva are also very intimidating.


these three are correct. aleks has the deadest eyes i have ever seen.

I would also add this


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really nobody has said Brock yet?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

im literally lost for words!!! I cant believe no one has mentioned cheick kongo. To me he is the most intimidating fighter ever. A massive, shredded body and a serious, determined, hard face


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wandy, overeem, jardine


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Surprised i'm the only one still to mention this guy, he scares the shit out of me.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

Frank Mir


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Surprised i'm the only one still to mention this guy, he scares the shit out of me.


Ya i really agree with Monson. I dunno why he isn't back in the UFC. Dude is a monster on the ground. Haha remember him coming out to Imagine by John Lennon? Wow come to think of it Monson was a really bad dude.

I know he was cut after the Sylvia fight but was there bad blood between him and Dana?

Best North South choke I've ever seen!!!!!

Also Thiago Silva is spot on. No matter who he faces he looks like he wants to **** them at the weigh in's.

Also Wanderlei in Pride was bad-ass. Most intimidating of all time goes to Wanderlei


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The picture above me really, really terrifies me.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nick Diaz has to be one, he seems like a guy who would fight anyone in a second if they pissed him off...Cardio for days, and he'll taunt the shit out of you and make you look absolutely pathetic.

Anderson Silva from the Maia fight...scary dude, lol.
Palhares in hulk mode.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy shit at the Jeff Monson pics...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Brock and Kongo come to mind.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I would be very scared if this guy was checking me out.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot about that freaky looking bastard.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm crazy, but Brock and Overeem don't intimidate me...yeah they are gigantic human beings, but they have soft looking faces IMHO...the only exception to that is when brock was rocking his God o' Thunder beard, at that point he looked pretty menacing.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Don Frye


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

Walter said:


> I would be very scared if this guy was checking me out.


Agreed!


----------

